# Morningstar SHS-10 10A Charge Controller



## mike3367 (Dec 15, 2004)

RATINGS: (ALL 12 VOLT)
SHS-6 100 WATTS OR 6 AMPS FOR SOLAR AND LOAD
SHS-10 170 WATTS OR 10 AMPS FOR SOLAR AND LOAD
TM SHS
â¢ Regulation Point 14.3 Volts
â¢ Low voltage Disconnect 11.5 Volts
â¢ Low voltage Reconnect 12.6 Volts
â¢ Type of Charging Series PWM
4 Stage: Bulk, PWM, Boost and Float 
Temperature compensated charging
â¢ Electronic Protections Short circuit and overcurrent â 
solar and load
Reverse polarity â solar, load, battery
Reverse current at night
High voltage â load
Lightning â solar, load, battery
â¢ Tropicalization Circuit Board â conformal coated
Terminals â corrosion protected
â¢ LED Indications Green charging
Green-Yellow-Red battery levels
Red low voltage warning 
and disconnect
All 3 LEDs blink â to show mistake


says for latin america, i wonder if be ok to use here in the usa, as these is about half the of the price they sell here in usa


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

I'd imagine that they would be the same except for the instructions, which would be printed in bunga-bunga..


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

. . . bunga-bunga . . . . . . . . LOL


----------



## mike3367 (Dec 15, 2004)

im asked the guy who is selling them and they said they ask the installer tomorrow to see if ok to use on usa systems


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

It's not UL listed. CE & World bank only.

http://www.civicsolar.com/sites/default/files/documents/shs20datasheet-44111.pdf


----------

